# Is this land legal to shoot on?



## UCChris (Oct 26, 2017)

Here's a pic of some land I was scoping out to target shoot on, the little green cross is where I was thinking. It's just past Cedar Fort off the highway. Drove over there today and there's a fence with a gate, but it's not locked and doesn't have a private property sign. Looks like it's SITLA land? Anybody know?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## hulk (Oct 6, 2016)

Maybe if you are going further off the main highway. Your green cross in the picture is less than 500 ft from the highway according to your map. I shoot out there sometimes and you should be fine, as long as you are off the road a little ways.


----------



## UCChris (Oct 26, 2017)

hulk said:


> Maybe if you are going further off the main highway. Your green cross in the picture is less than 500 ft from the highway according to your map. I shoot out there sometimes and you should be fine, as long as you are off the road a little ways.


Ranged my cross at 100 meters off the highway. AFAIK, Utah doesn't have a minimum distance from a road to shoot rifles, just can shoot on or over them.

That being said, I agree with moving further off the road. My question was mostly about the legality of shooting there, considering it's fenced.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

It doesn't matter if it is fenced or not. 

The first thing that I would look at is what kind of backdrop are you shooting into? Is the area that you are planning on shooting a open area with the nearest hill a mile away that your bullets are going to hit? 

I try to use the hill that I am shooting into as part of the target, at least placing the target at the base of the hill. 

Just remember public land is public land and state trust lands are mostly open unless they are posted.


----------

